# Alfalfa the German Blue Ram



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thought I'd post some photo's of my GBR I got from Jason. I've kept these guys for a few years, but have never come across any with a dorsal fin like his.










Excuse the mess, it was feeding time


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

how are the 10 new guys & gals doin? they get their color back?

jason


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful!! That's a huge dorsal fin!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

fenster58 said:


> how are the 10 new guys & gals doin? they get their color back?
> 
> jason


They coloured up almost as soon as I got them out in the tank. My original male (in photo's) started showing interest in a few of the females immediately :bigsmile:

I still can't get over how high their dorsal fins are and the contrast in their colours


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

reminds me of alfalfa from the little rascals
cute pics


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay, he has a name!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

To bad you don't have pugie balloon gbr you could call him Spanky LOL!!!


----------

